# PC an TV über Denon AV aber nur 1x hdmi



## hamburgcity (1. Dezember 2017)

Guten Abend...

Ich brauche mal Euren Rat. Weihnachten steht vor der Tür und bald kommt die Family. Also soll der PC, inklusive Oculus, ins Wohnzimmer da vor dem TV sehr viel Platz ist und es mehr Spaß machen wird als "oben" im "Büro".

Jetzt hatte ich jedoch einen kleinen Denkfehler... Ich habe den PC direkt an den Denon via hdmi angeschlossen und am TV problemlos zum laufen bekommen. So weit, so gut!....

Aber was ist mit der Rift? Jetzt fehlt mir der hdmi Anschluss  Die Grafikkarte hat 

1x hdmi
3x display port
1x dvi

Damit ich die Rift anschließen kann, muss ich doch "nur" einen Adapter von display port auf hdmi holen, oder? Damit die Family sehen kann, was die Person durch die Rift sieht. Also so ein Ding?

AmazonBasics Verbindungskabel, DisplayPort auf HDMI: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Das Mainboard hat auch einen hdmi aber der scheint immo nicht aktiv zu sein. Könnte ich den benutzen zur Übertragung auf den LG TV und den hdmi Anschluss der GPU für die Rift benutzen? 

Sorry. Bin grad bisschen confuse!


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. Dezember 2017)

Ein Adapter sollte gehen denke ich.Evt. sowas :1,5m HDMI auf DVI Adapter Kabel, HDMI zu DVI 1080p HD TV, vergoldete Kontakte  | eBay
Der Hdmi des Mainboards ist nur für die Onboard Grafik der Cpu gedacht.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (2. Dezember 2017)

DVI auf HDMI, Rankie 2-Stuck Vergoldet 1080P DVI-D: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## MetallSimon (3. Dezember 2017)

Den Fernseher solltest du auch an den Mainboard HDMI stecken können. Musst du nur im Bios aktivieren, falls es nicht geht.


----------



## hamburgcity (3. Dezember 2017)

Danke @ all. Ich habe mir jetzt dieses Kabel bestellt:

KabelDirekt 2m HDMI > DVI 24+1 Adapterkabel - TOP: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------

